# Dash 9 Wiring: 2011 Run



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

I have 3 BC Rail Dash 9's from the 2011 run of Dash 9's. These rascals have been giving me fits. I thought I read somewhere that some of the switches on the main circuit board were faulty or prone to failure. I've hooked up battery, Revo and Phoenix PB8 sound but cannot get the sound board or the revo board powered. The battery switch is on the battery position (as a matter of interest, the battery switch won't go to the track position).

I have two complete new wiring harnesses for Dash 9's (have a fleet of eight) and can easily change out the board but that would leave me with a suspect board and one less spare.

So, some questions:
1. Is there any truth to the suspect main board switch issue?
2. Can the boards be repaired by anyone, such as Navin?
3. Does anyone know if a wiring diagram is available for the Dash 9's?

Look forward to your comments and, as always, thanks for your help!
Keith 'KD Rail' Stratton


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an E-8 with bad switches. I've found that a wiggle or tap on the switch in question will make everything work, as long as I don't move it again.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used contact spray on switches in the past with good results.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would junk out the Aristo boards and wire components direct.


----------

